# Seeking advice from pet owners



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm pretty heartbroken lately. My cat has been missing since Sunday and while I haven't yet given up hope, I'm aware that the chances aren't good for him. He's an indoor/outdoor cat and I live in a rural area. I guess there were coyote sightings recently, my nearest neighbor even claims that some of them attacked her chickens during the daytime. I can hardly bear the thought of that possibility, but I know that I may have lost my pet to them.

I've searched everywhere for him and put up posters, and will not give up hope for at least a month. Eventually though, my mom has suggested that I get a kitten. I have no desire for one at this moment since I miss _my_ cat, but I have always dreamed of having one since I haven't had a kitten since I was a small child myself.

What I'd like to ask about is whether or not, in the future, I should not allow a cat to be an indoor/outdoor cat but instead just an indoor one. I was raised to see keeping a cat indoors as a bit cruel, since they always seemed so bored. I've always lived in rural areas and have had several indoor/outdoor cats and they always seemed to enjoy their outdoor adventures. I think they were a bit more wild for having an outdoor life, and I know indoor cats live longer, but quality of life matters to me. I can only imagine that confining a cat would leave only me to keep it entertained, since my other cats always had the freedom to find things to do.

However...after possibly losing a cat to a coyote, I would be very afraid of risking another's life in exactly the same way.

Anyway, it's clear that I only have experience with letting cats outdoors and need to speak to others who have raised cats indoors, to find out what it's really like for them and compare and contrast.

So yeah, advice would be great.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

/hug

I know I would be distraught if my cat got out and ran away. I'd probably call into work - and that's serious for a person who has never called in before or been absent.

I suggest you keep your cat as an indoor one. If you do, make sure he has plenty of toys that you both play with, places up high to climb to, and a sunny bed in a window. Give him all of the outdoor luxuries, indoors. And NEVER let him go out of the door.

Even if he goes out of the door, the first time he will be slinking really close to the house, and will run back inside when you tell him to. But Pandora's box will have been opened, and he will try to sneak out every time you open the door. He will get bolder and bolder, and the situation will be repeated. 

For your cat who is missing [name?], make a pretty little box, and put a few of his favorite toys inside, along with pictures of him, him and you, and him playing etc. Make it a memento box, and mourn his loss before the new cat comes.  Pay your respects!

I hope he comes home safely - and even if not safely, I hope he comes home so you can fix him


----------



## EdBogie (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no, that's terrible, I'm so sorry. As a fellow cat lover, my heart goes out to you, I can't imagine. :\

I have a similar issue in that I don't let my cat out because of all the mean alley cats that hang around our house. He was an all indoor kitty before we got him and I'm afraid he just wouldn't have the "street smarts" about him to defend himself. (not to mention the roads) I know it's not entirely fair to keep a cat enclosed, and I feel awful because I know he would love it outside, but I just can't bring myself to risk his life for it.

Maybe you could get two kittens so they could have each other to play with and hopefully not get as bored. If they're siblings they would probably stick together unlike your older cats that are already used to being outdoors. Bring them bugs to catch from outside, lots of toys, catnip, and maybe even build/buy them a kitty "jungle gym".


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

sanari said:


> /hug
> 
> I know I would be distraught if my cat got out and ran away. I'd probably call into work - and that's serious for a person who has never called in before or been absent.
> 
> ...


It's been difficult...besides my mother, who has been very sympathetic, mostly people who I have spoken to have not been all that good about my loss. "It's just a cat," has been the main sentiment. I dunno what it is that causes people not to value cats all that much. Mine was a great friend to me.

His name is Fabio and he was rescued from a shelter when he was two. He's got long black fur and he's a big baby. Like, he's literally a really large framed cat with a kitten's meow. He was never very adventurous, but he loves to cuddle and is very loyal.

I really appreciate your advice and insight about having an indoor cat. It'd be a new experience for me but I want to be a good pet owner.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

EdBogie said:


> Oh no, that's terrible, I'm so sorry. As a fellow cat lover, my heart goes out to you, I can't imagine. :\
> 
> I have a similar issue in that I don't let my cat out because of all the mean alley cats that hang around our house. He was an all indoor kitty before we got him and I'm afraid he just wouldn't have the "street smarts" about him to defend himself. (not to mention the roads) I know it's not entirely fair to keep a cat enclosed, and I feel awful because I know he would love it outside, but I just can't bring myself to risk his life for it.
> 
> Maybe you could get two kittens so they could have each other to play with and hopefully not get as bored. If they're siblings they would probably stick together unlike your older cats that are already used to being outdoors. Bring them bugs to catch from outside, lots of toys, catnip, and maybe even build/buy them a kitty "jungle gym".


Thanks.  I'm still getting tearful a bit every day when I see something of his...

I think my cat was an indoor cat before he'd been taken to the shelter where I found him. He was very far from wild. I can only speculate but it always seemed as if he'd been very pampered. He was fine with his visits outdoors for years, but...maybe I risked too much.

You know, my dream was always to get two kittens, preferably a brother and sister. I had a new appreciation for male cats after my Fabio, since my female cats had always been a bit wild while he was so laid back. Anyways, I've never experienced two cats not...well...hating each other, so I'd love to have two that would play nicely and keep each other company. That would be ideal.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

You could put up a fence.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I have 2 dogs that are as dear to me as humans. I would hate to lose one. 

I think if you raise a cat indoors from kittenhood with toys and climbing things they won't miss it. They don't need as much exercise as dogs, and they can indulge their wildness just by hiding under the bed.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I really hope that Fabio will be found safe and well,hiding under the house or rescued and looked after by someone nearby.Like you my cats have always been indoor/outdoor ones,although I bring them in at night as it is a local law in my area.I live in a city suburb and one of my cats Jagger has already been hit and killed whilst exploring.This is a worry for me as we have cars speeding up and down our street.I can't stop my cats from going out at night if they want to,and they never go far but my female cat Tippy is having kittens and although I try to keep her inside I don't want to restrict her freedom to explore.I am getting her speyed after she has had this litter.It is her second litter and the first all died at four weeks old,I hope these ones will be alright.I believe that the father is a stray cat that hangs around our house.I know it isn't our male cat Junior as he has been neutered.

I agree with the other posters that if you raise your kittens indoors and give them lots of affection and toys that they will thrive and live a long life.It may also be a good idea to erect a cat run to allow them freedom to be outside,whilst still being protected from predators such as coyotes.It can be big enough to let them move around freely yet allow them to get fresh air and sunshine.Getting two kittens to keep each other company may also be a good thing.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

If you get a domesticated kitten (kitten from a pet cat mother) and raise it to be an inside cat, they don't seem to mind it at all. My cat would not even go outside if the door was left open. 

Give them toys and things to do and they don't seem to mind, an in fact will probably lay around in the sun most of the day (or even watch television!)

Don't try this with wild kittens because they don't ever seem to completely tame (well I guess they can, but it is a lot harder for some reason) and preferably don't make a cat that's already lived outside be an indoor cat.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry about your cat. Maybe he'll still show up. Is there nothing that can be done about the coyotes? Trap and relocate maybe? I used to know a guy who trapped them and sold them as hunting dogs. It would certainly be nice to take care of them before getting another cat, that had access to the outside world. However, it's not always possible to create ideal conditions. My sister has a cat, that was abandoned by his momma. He has a million toys, treats, and is well loved. He meows to go outside now and again, but he's actually gotten outside a time or two, and all he did was hide under the house. I don't think he's an unhappy cat, though. He's always rubbing on me and tearing my ankle to shreds, when I see him. I've seen several cats who seemed perfectly content to stay inside, though. Plus, if you got a rescue, you would be giving a loving home to a cat who might not find one otherwise, which surely isn't hurting the kitty in any way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe your cat will come home...my daughter's cat (at her father's house) disappeared for 10 days. He's an old cat (14, I think?) and they were sure he'd gone somewhere to die. He came home filthy and tired. Sometimes cats go on journeys like that...I've heard of cats leaving and returning a week or two later. 

When I was a kid, we had an indoor/outdoor cat. She got in a terrible fight once, and had to get stitches in her head. My mother vowed to never have an indoor/outdoor cat again. After Fluffy died, my parents got two kittens, and both of them were indoor cats for their entire lives (both lived beyond 12 years).

I remember reading that indoor cats on average live 2.5 times longer than outdoor or indoor/outdoor cats. 

So sorry about your kitty...I hope he makes it home.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

i keep my cats indoors but whenever i can i let them outside with my supervision. (we have a big fenced-in part of the yard where they can wander in)


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

When I was younger I lived on a farm. We had this cat that was an indoor/outdoor cat. One day he went missing. We were a little upset about it because we had him for so long. After a few weeks went by we started to come to the realization he was probably gone for good. All summer goes bye and we do not see him. Then winter rolls around and guess who comes knocking on the door to get out of the cold. Little bastard probably went over to the neighbor's farm to knock up all the barn cats--barn cats are sluts--and got frustrated when he found out he was fixed. :shocked:

The point is if you let your cat be free then it is going to do what free cats do (whatever the hell they wanna do). Your cat might have gotten into a fight with a coyote and lost, but I doubt it would be willing to trade its end for a life of living indoors.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

It is suggested that if your cat is going to be an indoor cat that you get more than one around the same ages.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for replying and giving me advice. It's been two weeks since my cat went missing. I know it's unlikely for him to return but I still do hold out some hope...I probably always will to some extent since I can't have closure. :sad:

I adopted two kittens. They're 10 weeks old, a boy and a girl, and totally adorable. I thought I'd share a picture of them with you guys.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope you find your cat!

awww you adopted kittens. Good for you. GOOD FOR YOU.

omg they have wise gazes. Look at that  Same angle head tilt... interesting...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw, they are adorable! :happy:


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

It will take time. I'm sorry to read about your cat. I've lost a few cats over the years, all of which outdoor adventurers. The night would come when they wouldn't come home, and I'd feel crushed for weeks until I finally accepted it. The cat currently on my lap approves of the adoption. Good luck to you!


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm very sorry about your loss, I've suffered a pet loss recently as well. I am happy to see that you adopted though. They look frisky and adorable. :happy:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My cat are both indoor and outdoor cats, they wander off for awhile and come bk home after 2 days.

Maybe he will come bk :happy: cats are very independent critters.

Congrats on the new cats :kitteh:


----------

